# Which one would u rather drive?



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

like the title says, which one would u rather drive in this weather? 

1. A 2005 Yukon Denali with a New All Terrain Tire/ 4 wheel drive OR

2) A 1999 Honda Accord/4 door with a new winter tire (michelin) / front and back


just wondering what u guys think, never mind the gas cost for the Denali...this question is more on the safety side...thanks


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Really, it depends on where you'll be driving it and how long the drive is. If you're commuting in it, I'd stick with the Denali... you'll be as tired driving to work at the crack of dawn as you would be driving home after a long day. That's when a lot of accidents happen. 

BUT if you're just driving around town, I would imagine the accord with snow tires would work.

If I had to pick, I'd say the denali is the safest option... if anyone else loses control in the weather it would probably hold up better in a crash.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

It really depends on the kind of all terrain tire you have on the SUV. Is there a Mountain snowflake symbol on the side of the tire? If it is, then the SUV would be a better choice than the car assuming of course that you will use the 4x4.
All terrain is kind of vague.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i would say accord, its cheaper to fix 
but the weight of the denali might save yah from getting stuck.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Accord's are nice


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

The Accord... ONLY if it is a STANDARD transmission. 

I have a pontiac vibe, and I had to order it as a standard from the factory as they ran out that year (didnt make enough as standards) as I refused to buy an automatic with all the winter driving here. 

Standards are safer, as you dont use your brakes as much (which makes you skid, regardless of tires..) because you gear down on the ice. (and when I say ice, I mean a thick layer of the stuff... yay prince george driving!)


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> i would say accord, its cheaper to fix
> but the weight of the denali might save yah from getting stuck.


the weight of the denali would be your demise for getting stuck. imagine if you just needed a little push from a kind driver, and you had ask them to push a giant denali?? I bet you'd stay stuck a lot longer...


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

accord

but ideally id be in a subaru

the big trucks demise is their weight, once they start sliding they keep sliding


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

depends on the tire specs, but generally in snow in the city FWD FTW! 

that being said, the best CAR I have every owned for winter driving was my boosted 240sx with Goodyear ultragrip ice rubbers on. the torque of the engine allowed for good response even when starting in 2nd gear.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Algae Beater said:


> depends on the tire specs, but generally in snow in the city FWD FTW!
> 
> that being said, the best CAR I have every owned for winter driving was my boosted 240sx with Goodyear ultragrip ice rubbers on. the torque of the engine allowed for good response even when starting in 2nd gear.


yep, can do that in an impreza too, works great with AWD and good rubber


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> the weight of the denali would be your demise for getting stuck. imagine if you just needed a little push from a kind driver, and you had ask them to push a giant denali?? I bet you'd stay stuck a lot longer...


LOL very true.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Since I started driving I've owned 1 car and 4 different SUV's. I love SUV's and will most likely never buy another car again. I have a large family & a large dog so I appreciate the space in an SUV ...great for moving fish tanks as well  During the few days of snow that we get here in the winters, my SUV's have been great. 

A few years ago I got into an accident with a Honda (Civic, I think). The Honda had over $6000 damage and my SUV had less than $400 damage. My twin boys were babies when the accident happened & I was so grateful that we were in a big sturdy vehicle.

The $90+ to fill my gas tank is the only thing that I don't like about my Chevrolet Trailblazer.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In the 1990s, I had a Toyota 4Runner with big BFGoodrich All Terrains. In the snow, it was great. Could pop it into 4WD and go almost anywhere. Going over the Knight St. Bridge with over a foot of virgin snow was a hoot. My friend's grandfather was in the hospital at the time & I spent several days driving the family back & forth between homes & the hospital since I was the only one with an SUV at the time.

My Honda CRV is nowhere near the monster in Lower Mainland snow that the 4Runner was. Its ok in the snow & I prefer any SUV to a car in the snow, if for no other reason than the fact that you're surrounded by more steel than an average car. 

That said, last time I drove down the highway during a snowstorm, 70% of the vehicles in the ditch were SUVs. Probably driven by overconfident drivers who have no idea how to drive in the snow & were driving too fast for the road conditions.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I think it boils down to you own driving.. I know there is no way I was getting out of my ice rink driveway without 4x4


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

TCR said:


> I think it boils down to you own driving.. I know there is no way I was getting out of my ice rink driveway without 4x4


....and your attitude. In PG, its very annoying when you have Mr. Highandmighty driving around in his big 4x4 pickup, zooming around and cutting everyone off *cough*alberta*cough* and you find him later upside down in the ditch a few kms ahead of you.

Shake your head. Drive smart people!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Snow tires all the way. I don't think we need it down here, but if you had a set of Nokian Happas, or a set of Yoko IG20's, with the except of getting high centred, you'd go around all the AWD's with All Terrain tires. Of course if you have an AWD with snow tires, it's unbeatable.....so I second Mferko's comment, since I'm a Subaru driver with snow tires.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd take them out for a test drive on a snowy, hilly alley and pick the one that terrified me the least.


----------



## suzzie (Nov 15, 2010)

i wont own a car if theres anything i can help...full size pick up for me thank you!!!

i believe that everyone should take their vehicle into an empty parking lot, in the snow, and practice, just drive around, fast, slow, do donuts, slide, skid, slam on the brakes...and get used to what your vehicle will do on just ice, or just snow, or both...

my mom is horrified of driving in the snow..shes too scared...i took my truck to a mud pit 4x4ing....and then in the snow...and i slid and skid and do donuts for kicks...lets just say I have to take her places if theres snow...drive half hour out to her place, to take her to the grocery store 5 min away, shes just too scared to drive. 

just get to know your vehicle, every vehicle is safe as long as you drive it safe...except for maybe last years toyotas...they kill people...


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

If your basis is on the safety side...Denali would be my choice by a long shot.
BIg trucks sliding around ..etc... has more to do with the driver & not the vehicles weight.
I have also seen the end result when a large truck like a Denali hits a honda,the truck wins hands down.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

suzzie said:


> just get to know your vehicle, every vehicle is safe as long as you drive it safe...except for maybe last years toyotas...they kill people...


I agree 100%. On first snow days, or even periodically, I ALWAYS test the streets by slamming on my brakes as I leave my subdivision, before I hit the highway into town. Also +1 on the donuts in parking lots! This is how one learns to do rockfords don't ya know.


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

For years I've owned a little Toyota 4WD and pretty good fun in really bad weather where I volunteered for doing important errands at the time for friends. I regret selling it years ago because I had no room for a baby seat(s) yet I agree with Seahorse that too many SUV drivers are too overconfident and that driving with 4WD still requires experience and know how to drive safely. The last time I owned a cars was five years ago and I can't afford to own and operate a car anymore. It's tough having to go out on my bike but I've been riding in snow before so long as there is no ice underneath it. BTW I'd be okay with the Honda with winter tires, just about anything with an operating heater will do fine.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> It's tough having to go out on my bike but I've been riding in snow before so long as there is no ice underneath it. .


Do you have studded tires for your bike? Very handy.


----------



## BCAquaria (Apr 24, 2010)

I would go with the Yukon over the accord.


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

A full size 4WD is nice in the winter snow and ice but remember its not going to help you stop any faster. I love my little Toyota Tacoma in the snow while in 4WD, it's 100% fun. The truck is pretty light though, even with sand bags in the back, and when I'm stopped on any sort of ice I have to pop it in 4WD to get going.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

i would say denali the 4x4 is way better then the front wheel drive. stndard or not . on ice wont make a deffence for your wheels will lock up . also even though you will have a 4x4 with the denali you will have better traction with the 4x4 for driving but will not make any deffrence with stopping thats the biggest mistake people make with 4x4 or all wheel drive. u may have better traction with driving but u still stop the same as any other vehicle.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

not entirely true big_bubba_B.... standards help you stop better. you gear down, taking the forward force from the tires, causing you to slow without tire slip, without even touching the brakes until the end... because, you know, you've left enough space between you and the other driver.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

when your stopping it makes no difference if its 4wd or not unless thats a standard denali and afaik i dont think they came with standards even as an option
what matters is how much mass your vehicle has
F=ma

a subaru with a standard tranny and good winter tires is the best for winter imho, can use the engine to break with all 4 tires slowing down, doesnt have nearly as much mass, and lower center of gravity


----------



## Ban TriCitys (Nov 24, 2010)

I would rather drive Justin Bieber .


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

nohomo?????


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Well personally its what ever your more comfortable with when your driving .
A tank would be best but alas ..useless if ya didn't like drivin it 

Personally I don't like care for going down hill on winter roads with front wheel drive cars regardless of them being auto or standard .The problem is that when you rely on your engine decompression to slow you down and you hit black ice you loose your steering ability as your front wheels begin to skid. Being an auto or a standard has its good and bad drawbacks...Try starting on a hill that has compact snow and ice with both ....sure ya can chew your way down to the pavement with standard to get going ( we see that down here ALL the time ..lol ) but with and automatic set in 2nd gear you have a better chance of doing so with out looking like a bozo . 
And like every car front wheel drive /rear /2 or 4 wheel drive . 
Sure ya can whip up and down them roads better in a X but as soon as you slam on them brakes Or hit that black ice on that poorly banked corner your like any other car ....in the hands of God till ya stop.

I prefer bigger vehicles in the snow, more weight more clearance for the slush and crap ....Bigger tires to hurl that built up snow that accumulates into your open window ,,,,LOL just kidding on that one ....

Any one that figure a small car more suitable for winter driving over say a Denali....well there just in Denial 

Depends on what you feel better driving.Being comfortable and secure in your driving is always the best.
I have driven in 8 inches of fresh snow over the Hope Princeton years ago doing 140 + in my Chevy truck 2x2 with 900 lbs of sand in the back and would never even think  doing the same in a front wheel drive vehicle or even a 4x4.


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

i think those think a heavier car will do better in snow is a bit misinformed. the excess weight is more of a detriment to a car's winter performance than aide. that is unless the weight is placed over top of the drive wheels - which is why u hear pickup drivers (those w/ front engine, rear drive) loading up their beds w/ sand bags. for the RWD and FWD, it is a bummer but can be remedied w/ some good winter tires and careful driving. AWD + snowies is always a bonus.

on a side note, i look forward to seeing all those aggressive SUV/pickup douchebags getting stuck, rolled over or in a single car accident. they deserve it. whenever i see them fly by i wish bad things on them 
serves them right for endangering everybody on the streets.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

Yes bozos with big 4x4 blasting past u on the hiway it makes me laugh to see them spun out in the ditch . i drive to the road conditions . i was tought drive at the speed u are comfortable and go 5km slower .


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> Try starting on a hill that has compact snow and ice with both ....sure ya can chew your way down to the pavement with standard to get going ( we see that down here ALL the time ..lol ) but with and automatic set in 2nd gear you have a better chance of doing so with out looking like a bozo


Easy! use the E-brake. 
Step 1 - set the brake
Step 2 - get into first or second gear (depends on your vehicles gear ratios)
Step 3 - let clutch out a tad and gas in just a LITTLE until you just start to feel your car move against the brake
Step 4 - drop brake, keep similar force forward (this is not the time to floor it) and voila!!! Movement up the hill.


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

drove today with the accord and its not bad. but I havent tried my brothers denali


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

this isnt really extreme weather tbh, this would be a very mild day where i grew up
both vehicles will be fine if you drive carefully and give yourself lots of braking room


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

katienaha said:


> Easy! use the E-brake.
> Step 1 - set the brake
> Step 2 - get into first or second gear (depends on your vehicles gear ratios)
> Step 3 - let clutch out a tad and gas in just a LITTLE until you just start to feel your car move against the brake
> Step 4 - drop brake, keep similar force forward (this is not the time to floor it) and voila!!! Movement up the hill.


yep that would do it...Auto trans step one ...give er gas ...I was disgusted how little traction I had in my truck this morning ..bloody embarrassing


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Aquaman said:


> yep that would do it...Auto trans step one ...give er gas ...I was disgusted how little traction I had in my truck this morning ..bloody embarrassing


It is NASTY up here in PG today. Big snowfall over night and more falling right now. i was e-brake sliding all over town today  wheeeeeee.

I was doing it safely of course


----------

